# protecting exterior trim



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

hi

wax protects the paintwlrk but what can be used to do the same on the black trims? e.g wheel arches etc


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

So many to choose from! As Highstyle, gtechniq c4, autoglym bumper and trim gel are all good options. I'm sure many more will be added to this list!


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

looking for a cheaoer option if that helps? already spent a fortune on products.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Either a yearly+ coating- CarPro DLUX, or a monthly gel/spray type, I have CG new look trim gel, but there are too many to choose from.


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

I bought chemical guys VRP to apply it on my sealants, black unpainted plastics, dashboard, but I am sorry to say it leaves a greasy, hologrammy finish.

Poorboy's Natural Look dressing is much more preferable by me.


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

allgearnoidea said:


> looking for a cheaoer option if that helps? already spent a fortune on products.


Yes, You right.
I just can't see why it's better to use any gels, sprays, anything on outside trims. My Mazda 3's grill is a pain in my ss to apply anything normally.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AG Bumper Care, it's only 7 or 8 quid in halfords.
Can be used on tyres as well


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Get yourself some Autosmart Trim Ultra - it smells of linseed oil and is simply amazing. I had a 06 passat with large amounts of black plastic on the lower bumpers and sills and this stuff kept them looking as fresh as the day they were new. Beading water for ages too. definite thumbs up from me!!!

Cooks


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Cookies
Is AS Trim Ultra 'greasy' in its finish, will it streak from the mirrors and leave marks down the doors?
Cheers


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

Got some Autobrite bubblegum trim cleaner in the end.

Would a new car need the trim to be detailed or am i best leaving it until it is older?

Thanks


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Personally i would protect it with a sealant. or wax it with something. It will help with fading


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Angelwax Halo. Great product.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## RocketThing (Oct 11, 2013)

How you doing with the bubblegum? Looking for something new for black trim myself


----------



## allgearnoidea (May 9, 2013)

RocketThing said:


> How you doing with the bubblegum? Looking for something new for black trim myself


Got the car last week but not had the weather to give it a good detail yet 

My brother-in-law uses it and he loves it.


----------



## john89 (Feb 25, 2012)

Carplan black trim wax. Pretty cheap and leaves a good black finish on textured plastic. Im not sure about protection but it looks good! It doesn't streak/run in the rain as much as other oily products I've used in the past, very little actually


----------



## MB93 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been using AF dressle and AF revive two great products


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq C4 for long term durability on trim and which does it alter the look of the trim.


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

Been using AG Bumper Care for years. Only a fiver on Amazon. Beads well and for a long time. Protects from fading and stays black for ages. Doesn't streak off at all. Looks best if you quickly even it out with a cloth after application. A bottle lasts for ages as well. Just ensure you don't leave it in shed or garage over winter as extreme cold makes it solidify permanently


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Exactly^^


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

I like AF trimrestore for it gives great looks.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

AF Revive is great (and cheap free delivery from PB)but long term C4


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Finish Kare make a decent trim dressing, like the non semi permanent ones, needs re-applying every few weeks..

The coatings, such as G|Tech `c4 may seem a little expensive upfront, but for what they offer, they are actually very good value for money ..


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

After using lots of trim protection products,i now use only trim coatings.
They much much more durable,fantastic looks,dirt Repellent,all coatings fantastic features.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got a little C5 left after coating my Alloys a few months ago,could this be used on black trim?
Mike


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

CarPro DLUX for the win IMO :thumb:

Probably just as good as Gtechniq C4 mind


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

mike41 said:


> I've got a little C5 left after coating my Alloys a few months ago,could this be used on black trim?
> Mike


Yep. :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Bristle Hound said:


> CarPro DLUX for the win IMO :thumb:
> 
> Probably just as good as Gtechniq C4 mind


Have only used cquk as of yet. :thumb:

Still to do my own car mind


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Rascal_69 said:


> Have only used cquk as of yet. :thumb:
> 
> Still to do my own car mind


You wont be disappointed with the DLUX mate :thumb:

50/50 shot with the DLUX on our MINI John Cooper Works


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Did I read somewhere that C4 and C5 are the same product?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes they are.


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Yes they are.


Thanks for confirming, that makes the buying decision a little easier, just buy one bigger bottle.


----------

